# Just finished: Water for Elephants...What is your take on the book??



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I was never a fan of the circus.  I've always felt bad for the animals having to live in tight quarters and traveling; instead of enjoying the wild where they belong. NOT to MENTION:  the poking and prodding.  The book just reminded me of all of the above; all over again. 

The book was good...but certainly not enjoyable.  

Opinions welcome.


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

I tried to read that one.. and could not get into it.. I don't think I even made it far enough into the book where he was remembering the circus..  I've thought about trying to pick it back up.. But.. 2 things.. 1 it's a DTB and I want to read my Kindle and 2 I have 5 pages of stuff on my Kindle I want to read also.. LOL 

I might someday try again.. but not overly impressed at about 4 chapters in.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I never enjoyed the circus either. Hated to take our kids when they were younger. When my kids got me Water for Elephants for Mothers Day last year I was a bit skeptical. But because it was a gift I felt obliged to read it. I thought the writing was amazing. You could tell the author did a great deal of research.

I understand what you mean about being reminded all over again. I am currently reading Whiskey Rebels. There are parts that are very disturbing, but necessary to understand the book completely. I feel Water for Elephants is much the same. Without the details that can be disturbing, the story looses something.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I loved the audio version of Water for Elephants.  The narration was superb.  It was very well written and kept my interest all the way through the book.  The only part I didn't like was the ending, which was a bit silly and unbelievable.
luvshihtzu


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I am a little over half way in the book and had no trouble getting into it. Being an animal lover I appreciate the great love that Jacob has for animals and the fact that he sees himself as their shepherd. It bothers me the conditions under which they live. 

I think it makes us aware of aging and what it must be like to live in a nursing home. I appreciate that at 93 he still has some spunk and humor left. Love Rosemary, she is a kind, gentle soul and knows how to deal with geriatric patients. It takes a special nurse to work in a nursing home.

The book is a story of grief and loss but when we think about it, that is what life is.

The book is beautifully written in my opinion.


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I thought _Water for Elephants_ was a wonderful book-- I have recommended it many times to family and friends. There are some scenes that are very hard to digest, but I don't have a problem with that because it just adds to the experience. The book actually was not as gut wrenching as one of the true story it was based on--Topsy, a circus elephant, killed her trainer after he fed her a lit cigarette, and was put to death in front of a crowd of spectators and shot with six hundred sixty six volts of electricity. So really, Sarah Gruen cut down on the gruesomeness.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I read about that; so awful.  I think that the cruelty to animals punishment should fit the crime.  These jerks that abuse animals deserve everything they get.  In a news segment last winter someone had a lhasa apso outside in the freezing cold on a metal link chain and the chain froze to the dog's side.  The dog was rescued and had to have the chain removed by a vetrinarian.  I think that person should have been chained up outside on the very same chain in sub zero temperatures.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I finished the book today and I did enjoy it. It is a a book I will recommend to family and friends. I thought it was a story of love, love for animals, love between a man and a woman, and love of life. Animal cruelty is something I can not tolerate and I detested


Spoiler



August not only for abusing animals but also Marcena.


 A beautifully written story.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I enjoyed the book immensely.  It was a wonderful story and well-written.  And great characters!  The parts about abusing the animals were difficult to read, but I think necessary to make the story work.  

N


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Let me correct myself: The book *content * was not enjoyable...though the book itself was. Does that make sense?? 
I did think that the book was good, well written, but one's heart breaks for those animals...that aside; it was a very good read. I would recommend it; though I would caution animal lovers to be prepared. I wanted to take Mr. Jankowski home with me.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh I did too SJC, Mr. J was a sweetheart for sure!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Linda:  The portrayal of Mr. J. and the nursing home scenes were dead on.  I volunteered for a nursing home when in junior high school and later on, worked there.  The author has it down to a fine science.  She definitely did her homework on both counts:  the circus behind the scenes and the nursing home.  

The elderly are so funny; some are adorable, others cranky...together make for some interesting stuff.  My heart would break for some of them as they would never receive visitors.  It can be sad and lonely for them.  One thing they all have in common:  they have some great stories to tell and have seen more than we may ever, in our lifetimes.  I respect and admire them; I wish our youth had more consideration and compassion...they will be there themselves one day.  If only they would spend some time, they could learn so much...more than any book could offer.  I used to go every Thursday for 3 years and visit from room to room with the "social action club" the patients used to look so forward to the Thursday visits; secretly...we enjoyed it more than they.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree with you SJC, I worked as a nurse in a nursing home for a year. They are some of the wisest and sweetest people you will ever meet. You can make their day with a hug, a smile, a kind word, holding their hand. They are so appreciative of any kind of verbal communication or affection. I could talk to them for hours. It doesn't take much to make them happy.

After a year I could no longer do it, I am too much of a softie...I know, I know they teach you in nursing school not to get attached but I don't have that type personality. It was too much for me because there was not enough staff to give proper care. As you said SJC some of them *never* had loved ones visit and ached to see them and when I had two off days and returned 9 times out of ten I would have lost one of my patients. 

I will never forget when I started their was this elderly African American lady named Rolly and everyone warned me how mean she was. They said she would throw things, hit you, claw you and never talked. Also said she would spit on you. I started by talking to her and I held her hand, then I progressed to rubbing her forehead and then rubbing her arms, legs, feet and back with lotion. I would talk to her the entire time. It only took 2 or 3 weeks and she would give me the biggest smile everytime I entered her room and attempt to talk although I couldn't understand her. I always wondered is some of the aids had been cruel to her. I had my off days and came back, got report to find out she had died while I was off. I cried and cried and resigned. I couldn't do it anymore.

I think when I retire I will visit or see if I can work a couple days a week in a nursing home.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Linda:  I am a softie...I quit for the same reasons you did.  Your Rolly was my Pearl.  It's tough to watch.  I quit the school department for the same thing.  I couldn't stand to watch how some of these kids were being raised.  My husband got tired of me providing for them.  I take it all to heart.  Now I crunch numbers in an office...less strain on the heartstrings.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I enjoyed the book. It had many reminders for me of the HBO series _ Carnivale_. To be honest, it was the human suffering that got to me more than the animals. The animals got fed, not so with the people.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

It was awhile since I read this, but I do remember I loved it, don't remember why tho.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

This was one of the first books I downloaded on my Kindle and I really enjoyed it. I have little knowledge about the circus and was horrified by the conditions that the people lived in, not to mention the animals. I get the feeling that much of what was discussed in the book was accurate, perhaps slightly exagerated, but it felt true. 

The depiction of the nursing home and how his family treated him was very real. I felt his heartbreak when he was not going to get to go to the circus. And then to get there on his own was awesome. I love the idea that he is going to travel with the circus again but this time the conditions will be so much better.

I thought that the story waspowerful. Hard, but powerful.


----------



## AnnFrances (Feb 8, 2009)

I liked it -- how a innocent wises up and does what he can to improve a terrible situation. 

My best story about this book however, comes from a book club member who hated the book. 
"What was the point?" she said. 
"Didn't you read the prologue?" we asked her.
"Never read those things". 
Uh, the key to the whole thing was in the prologue. No wonder she didn't get it.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ya think?  I don't get some people.  I liked the book.  I felt bad for the animals and the human suffering (or should I say inhumane) living conditions.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I resurrected last month's read to ask this same question in a slightly different way.  

I was taken to the circus as an older child and hated it.  The first thing I noticed was the cruelty to the animals.  (I can read about cruelty to animals, but of course I hate the idea.)  

Is that a major part of the book or would a person who is anti-circus because of cruelty to animals not enjoy this book?  Please keep in mind I absolutely LOVE elephants.  

Thanks.


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

I am anti circus and anti rodeo, very concerned about animals and I loved Water For Elephants. It was so extraordinarily well written I could barely put it down.

Although it showed the horribleness of animals in the circus, it did it in a way that made you realize it was horrible and it really ways about human drama and difficult times.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

MaureenH said:


> I am anti circus and anti rodeo, very concerned about animals and I loved Water For Elephants. It was so extraordinarily well written I could barely put it down.
> 
> Although it showed the horribleness of animals in the circus, it did it in a way that made you realize it was horrible and it really ways about human drama and difficult times.


Thanks Maureen. Definitely my next novel. How much of the focus is on the animal cruelty within the circus? Is it misleading for me to think there is much about elephants because of the title of the novel? When I read the sample, the main character was in the nursing home.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

One of the central characters is the elephant, but the focus of the book is the man in the nursing home's life, past and present.  Truly enjoyable writing.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I was struck how similar we treat circus animals and the sick and elderly.  When both are no longer "useful" they aren't treated with dignity, ignored,  pawned off on somebody else, ..the next circus the next nursing home.  Both are  paraded around for show when it serves the purpose but when they are no longer useful we hide them away or throw them off the train...


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> I was struck how similar we treat circus animals and the sick and elderly. When both are no longer "useful" they aren't treated with dignity, ignored, pawned off on somebody else, ..the next circus the next nursing home. Both are paraded around for show when it serves the purpose but when they are no longer useful we hide them away or throw them off the train...


How true that is, Cowgirl, sad as it is. A video has been making the rounds of the Internet recently showing an elephant refuge. In the video it's pointed out that each elephant "buddies up" with another partner (elephant). However, one elephant chose to "buddy up" with a resident dog. They were always together. When the dog sustained an injury and had to be hospitalized on site, its companion (elephant!) stationed herself at the site of the hospital and became so vocal they had to bring her dog companion out daily so she could touch him with her trunk and vocalize with him. Once the dog was released from the hospital, they went back to the pasture where they live and it showed the dog allowing his elephant companion to even "pet" his stomach....with the utmost of care, of course! The video ended with the commentator saying "If and elephant and a dog can get along like this, why can't we?"

Maureen and Cowgirl - thanks for the reflections on the novel. I'll read it next!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Libro...it is one of the best books I've read in a long while.  Not a happy read but so well written.  I love a book that you still think about long after you've finished.  This is that book.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Libro...it is one of the best books I've read in a long while. Not a happy read but so well written. I love a book that you still think about long after you've finished. This is that book.


Great Cowgirl....can't wait. I'm currently reading The Thirteenth Tale and I might have to read two novels at one time now! BTW, I'm a fellow cowgirl


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

libro said:


> Great Cowgirl....can't wait. I'm currently reading The Thirteenth Tale and I might have to read two novels at one time now! BTW, I'm a fellow cowgirl


Are you in Arizona?


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Are you in Arizona?


Cowgirl -- I'll send you a PM


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

LOOOOOVED this book.  I love elephants (even have a tattoo of one), so some of the scenes were hard to take.  Definitely worth the read though.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

libro said:


> Cowgirl -- I'll send you a PM


great


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

stinsmom said:


> LOOOOOVED this book. I love elephants (even have a tattoo of one), so some of the scenes were hard to take. Definitely worth the read though.


Although I don't have a tattoo, I love elephants just as much as you do. I adore them. I usually always have an elephant or a wolf as my laptop screensaver. Have you read When Elephants Weep: The Emotional Lives of Animals by Jeffrey Moussaieff Masson? It's not available on Kindle, but it's great nonfiction. Elephants were only one of the animals covered in the book.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

This is another vote for reading this book. This was one of my favorites last year. I almost didn't read it because of the synopsis but a friend passed it on to me for free so I took a chance on it and loved it. I'm the sort that absolutely hates zoos because I can't stand to see the animals caged, but the descriptions in the book of the way the animals were treated didn't affect me that much - I think because I was so caught up in the story and this was an integral part of it (there was nothing gratuitous).

By the way, if you love elephants you absolutely must save your pennies and go on a safari in Africa some day (if you haven't already been). We would go out and spend hours just watching them. The only way to get a real sense of their world is see them in their natural environment in a place where they have enough space to actually live a normal life. If you want to see what it's like on safari, check out my photos from that trip at http://www.chimmy.com. You have to scroll all the way down the main page to get to the safari ones and I even wrote little narratives for each photo.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I've debated reading this book.......but i'm apprehensive too because it seems so sad


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks, WorkToLive.....These are absolutely stunning safari photographs and beautiful animals.  How lucky you are to have gone and captured such beauty in photography.


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

libro said:


> Although I don't have a tattoo, I love elephants just as much as you do. I adore them. I usually always have an elephant or a wolf as my laptop screensaver. Have you read When Elephants Weep: The Emotional Lives of Animals by Jeffrey Moussaieff Masson? It's not available on Kindle, but it's great nonfiction. Elephants were only one of the animals covered in the book.


I haven't. I'll have to check it out!


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

libro said:


> Thanks, WorkToLive.....These are absolutely stunning safari photographs and beautiful animals. How lucky you are to have gone and captured such beauty in photography.


I second that. Thanks for sharing. They were beautiful!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I have to chime in with my love for this book.  Like a number of you, I am a huge fan of elephants.  I don't have a tattoo of one (yet) but have statues, books, art, etc. in quantities that make my DH cringe.  LOL!

This book was fantastic. I read the DTV way before I got my Kindle, then bought the K version because I WILL be reading it again.  The DTV was passed along to my father.  I have also purchased the book as a gift at least 3 times.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm a vegetarian... I can't even kill spiders... there's no way I can handle reading about animal abuse. That's actually the reason I haven't (and probably won't) read it, although I've heard it's a very good book.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

MaureenH: I agree, very well written... 
I'm a sensitive person and the animal *and* people abuse was horrible. Bothered me for a bit. I do recommend the book 
though, extremely well done.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't think I could read something like this.  I will be depressed for a week afterwards.  I can't even go to the zoo for the same reason.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

haha, is the ending that bad?


----------

